# The Cheltenham Festival



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2015)

This week is my favourite week of the year when it comes to punting and hopefully tomorrow is the day we take the bookies to the cleaners!!

I can't see past the 4 favs for the 4  main races and if they oblige It'll be a great  start to the week.

The Champion Hurdle is looking like a great race with Faugheen, The New One, Jezki and my old favourite Hurricane Fly.

2 past winners with the latter two,TNO was very unlucky last year after being hampered but made up ground like I've never seen before and Faugheen can be anything.

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Mar 9, 2015)

Got a free Â£25 bet so lumped on Faugheen.May have a saver on The New One.(free bet a result of lumping on Barca to win La Liga at 2's..they are 4/6 on now).Champion Hurdle maybe the only bet of the week I have.Bookies paradise Cheltenham.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 9, 2015)

I will be watching bits as and when i can, would like to go one year but as for backing anything, maybe a few quid here and there but nowt more.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 9, 2015)

I've got a 4 x free fiver bet courts of Paddy Power, so will be investing these tomorrow. Not sure what on yet..........


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2015)

Love the festival will be watching but not betting.
I used to go a lot in the early 90s when I was a compulsive gambler.
Even got to see the great Dessie close up.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm going tomorrow, go every year, great day out.

Fancy The New One in the big one, was very unlucky last year


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 10, 2015)

Great start for the punters! I'm on all 4 faves as singles, 3x trebles and a 4 way. 2/2 in, 2 more to go 

9 points on for a possible 52 point return if my dodgy maths is correct! 1 out of the 2 needed to go into profit. Love Cheltenham!


----------



## Break90 (Mar 10, 2015)

3 races, 3 winners so far!!!

and a big bet ( by my standards anyway) on Faugheen in the next, come on Ruby!!!


----------



## Break90 (Mar 10, 2015)

Walsh/Mullins on fire!!! And still Annie Power to come in!


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 10, 2015)

3/4 in - Faugheen the machine! Bet365 are offering me to cash out for 4.5x original stake. Or I could let it ride for 6.8x original stake. Aaaaah decisions! Either way I am 2x up so I'm leaning toward leaving it, plus Annie Power is the biggest fave of the day...


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 10, 2015)

Swear words. Lots and lots of swear words.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 10, 2015)

Gutted, biggest bet of the day and Annie Power decides to try to jump through the last instead of over it...........

more swear words

still, will be playing with paddy powers money for most of the rest of the week,so not all bad


----------



## Rooter (Mar 10, 2015)

A truly magnificent face plant!! I am just glad i had Polly P e/w in my lucky 15 which turned in 20 points profit.

The bookies will claw back their early losses! Tomorrow looks a lot tougher as a punter!!


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 10, 2015)

Made the truly cardinal error of mentally spending my winnings with Annie Power cruising up to the last.......still been a decent start to the festival however it could have been immense!


----------



## peterlav (Mar 10, 2015)

I had the 4 fancied horses in a straight accumulator, counting my money as Annie Power was cruising to the last, still sat here not quite believing what happened.

The winnings were to pay my Golf Club Fees, absolutely gutted!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2015)

peterlav said:



			I had the 4 fancied horses in a straight accumulator, counting my money as Annie Power was cruising to the last, still sat here not quite believing what happened.

The winnings were to pay my Golf Club Fees, absolutely gutted!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you there Pete.

I can't believe what happened today absolutely devastating. 

Yankee with all 4 ruined, a 4 fold ruined, a UDS/AP double ruined. Gutted.

On a side note, I thought Douvan was immense, UDS made all and showed its class and Faugheen was impeccable.

A great days spectacle regardless.


----------



## fundy (Mar 10, 2015)

have to laugh when 3 out of 4 short favs win yet the fav backers still arent happy


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 10, 2015)

fundy said:



			have to laugh when 3 out of 4 short favs win yet the fav backers still arent happy
		
Click to expand...

Fundy, for most of us it wasn't really worth backing them singly so you stick them in an accumulator. Sadly that means that with the final one not winning it means you take nothing.....


----------



## fundy (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe you'll learn that 4fold and upwards accas arent the best option.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2015)

fundy said:



			Maybe you'll learn that 4fold and upwards accas arent the best option.....
		
Click to expand...

I agree multiple bets are "mug" bets  but when looking at the cards for those four races, those four horses were the best bet. Unfortunately they weren't workman prices.

When you watch how Annie Power ran the race, it was almost perfect but that's jump racing.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 11, 2015)

We go again today all in on Sprinter Sacre!!

I fancy the Elliott animal in the bumper at 16's


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 11, 2015)

I'll be delighted if Sprinter Sacre wins but I won't be betting on him. No value there, bit of a lottery for me. Might stay clear of the race full stop, and looking at the day overall it will just be a couple of very small e/w bets to keep things interesting. Still not over yesterday!


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 11, 2015)

My shotgun attempt on a tougher 2nd day's racing....

1:30 - Windsor Park
2:05 - The Young Master
2:40 - Baradari & Volnay De Thaix
3:20 - Sprinter Sacre (heart over head)
4:00 - Duke of Lucca
4:40 - Buiseness Sivola 
5:15 - Stone Hard, General Principle


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2015)

I really fancy Mr Mole in the 3:20, He will either win it by 8 lengths or refuse to start the race, or run through a fence. Such a talent, but so unpredictable! Good thing AP is on it! 

To be fair, none of the races tempt me to part with more than a couple of quid today,


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Even got to see the great Dessie close up.
		
Click to expand...

 What Lynam ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I really fancy Mr Mole in the 3:20, He will either win it by 8 lengths or refuse to start the race, or run through a fence. Such a talent, but so unpredictable! Good thing AP is on it! 

To be fair, none of the races tempt me to part with more than a couple of quid today,
		
Click to expand...

Dodging bullets for me


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Dodging bullets for me
		
Click to expand...

Good choice, I think Sam TD is going to have a good day today, he has a decent ride in the 2:40 and the 4pm too! treble on those 3? 440/1! LOL


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Good choice, I think Sam TD is going to have a good day today, he has a decent ride in the 2:40 and the 4pm too! treble on those 3? 440/1! LOL
		
Click to expand...

That thing he's on in the 240 looks flung in, if he settles then he's got a great chance.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			That thing he's on in the 240 looks flung in, if he settles then he's got a great chance.
		
Click to expand...

I think thats his best chance of the day, still think he will win at least 2 today. Aux Ptits Soins is a beautiful looking nag though,


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2015)

road2ruin said:



			My shotgun attempt on a tougher 2nd day's racing....

1:30 - Windsor Park
2:05 - The Young Master
2:40 - Baradari & Volnay De Thaix
3:20 - Sprinter Sacre (heart over head)
4:00 - Duke of Lucca
4:40 - Buiseness Sivola 
5:15 - Stone Hard, General Principle
		
Click to expand...

1 down!!

I was on Vyta du roc which jumped really really well for 9 and them fumbled the last!! Not sure if it had the legs to challenge at the end anyway..  good race!


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 11, 2015)

Little e/w from me on Parlour Games there. Mustn't complain!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Good choice, I think Sam TD is going to have a good day today, he has a decent ride in the 2:40 and the 4pm too! treble on those 3? 440/1! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Ahem, 1 down... LOL I didnt back the treble either!!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Good choice, I think Sam TD is going to have a good day today, he has a decent ride in the 2:40 and the 4pm too! treble on those 3? 440/1! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear!! 2 down!!! Boom Sam TD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Break90 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm on the STD  horse in the next to complete the treble...........come on sire collinges

edit; no I'm not, it's not for the STD treble, it's a treble on don poli, dodging bullets and sire collinge


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2015)

LOL glad i didnt back it now! A double on Sam TD would have been good though! 4/1 and 10/1 ish?! nice!


----------



## Break90 (Mar 11, 2015)

Still, dodging bullets and don poli have kept the account healthy enough for another afternoon of fun and games tomorrow........


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 11, 2015)

Another good day for me personally. 2 wins, 2 placed, slightly more than doubled the stake that I had placed today. Smaller bets today compared to yesterday. 130% up on first 2 days. 

To be honest, the profit is all just a piggy bank waiting to be blown on Silviniaco Conti on Friday! If I come out even I'll be delighted!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2015)

My Mrs popped home after work before getting the kids, saying she wants to back the horse from her work tomorrow. I said well you have a betfair account, crack on!

So she stuck a tenner in, talked into having a punt with it today as she had an offer of money back if it lost. backed Aux Ptits Soins at 10.5, so got 105 quid back and a free tenner bet! She has already whipped the 105 out, backed the horse tomorrow at 12/1 (BOG Too)! so 100% strike rate for mrs R!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I think thats his best chance of the day, still think he will win at least 2 today. Aux Ptits Soins is a beautiful looking nag though,
		
Click to expand...

It certainly lived up to its potential today!! I had it ew and Don Poli to save the day and soften the blow of Sprinter Sacre.

I'm up a couple of hundred but it would've been much much more had Annie done the job yesterday!!

Vautour pays tomorrows wages!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			My Mrs popped home after work before getting the kids, saying she wants to back the horse from her work tomorrow. I said well you have a betfair account, crack on!

So she stuck a tenner in, talked into having a punt with it today as she had an offer of money back if it lost. backed Aux Ptits Soins at 10.5, so got 105 quid back and a free tenner bet! She has already whipped the 105 out, backed the horse tomorrow at 12/1 (BOG Too)! so 100% strike rate for mrs R!
		
Click to expand...

Come on Rooter share the info  , I've even cleared my inbox


----------



## peterlav (Mar 11, 2015)

Had a nice bet on Dodging Bullets to save the day for me, had a quick look at tomorrow's cards, looks even tougher to pick a winner than it was today!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 12, 2015)

I have just taken advantage of a paddy power sign up offer, vantour at 12/1! Thanks very much! 

Stuart, horse is brother Brian. I wouldn't go dumping loads on it. It is a very good horse, won at the festival last year. It's not at its best though, e/w if you are going to back it, most are doing 1/4 odds so at 12/s you should see a small profit if it places.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 12, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I have just taken advantage of a paddy power sign up offer, vantour at 12/1! Thanks very much! 

Stuart, horse is brother Brian. I wouldn't go dumping loads on it. It is a very good horse, won at the festival last year. It's not at its best though, e/w if you are going to back it, most are doing 1/4 odds so at 12/s you should see a small profit if it places.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks mate!!


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 12, 2015)

Just about managed to break even I think yesterday, not a brilliant day after a very promising start!

Today's arrows have pin pointed the following as:

13:30 - Valseur Lido
14:05 - Edeymi
14:40 - Johns Spirit
15:20 - Un Temps Pour Tout
16:00 - Monetaire & No Buts
16:40 - The Package & Guess Again


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 12, 2015)

My shouts below. Couple of random combinations with penny change thrown in as well. Tough day again!

13:30 - Vautour
14:05 - Call the Cops
14:40 - Johns Spirit
15:20 - Blue Fashion
16:00 - Monetaire 
16:40 - Just a Par (!)


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 12, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			It certainly lived up to its potential today!! I had it ew and Don Poli to save the day and soften the blow of Sprinter Sacre.

I'm up a couple of hundred but it would've been much much more had Annie done the job yesterday!!

*Vautour pays tomorrows wages!!*

Click to expand...

Weighed in,  Weighed in what a jumping performance from Vautour!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2015)

Betfair doing a special, AP to win any race today 7/2, used a free bet, cheers AP


----------



## Break90 (Mar 12, 2015)

2 winners and 2 e/w places so far today, still well in profit on the week, still got monetaire to go in the 1600, and a cheeky e/w on aupcharlie at 25's, as its my daughters name and the wife is from Yorkshire..........


----------



## peterlav (Mar 12, 2015)

2 Singles today on Balder Success and Zarkandar, so still up on the week (only just). Any fancies for tomorrow?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 12, 2015)

peterlav said:



			2 Singles today on Balder Success and Zarkandar, so still up on the week (only just). Any fancies for tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

I backed Zarkander and thought he was tanking along up until he made that mistake 3 out, the amount of ground he made up in 2f was immense. I'm not too sure if he'd have caught the winner without the mistake but he wouldn't have finished 7L behind it that's for sure.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 12, 2015)

If the rain comes then I'll be smashing into coneygree, if it stays dry then it's Silvianaco Conti


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			If the rain comes then I'll be smashing into coneygree, if it stays dry then it's Silvianaco Conti
		
Click to expand...

That's the smart bets :thup:


----------



## c1973 (Mar 12, 2015)

Stupid bloody horses. 

Two winners all week in the works tourney.  


Maybe I need to stop basing my picks on the shirt colours. 

Edit: Tomorrow I will be picking ones with a red cap where possible. What can go wrong?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			If the rain comes then I'll be smashing into coneygree, if it stays dry then it's Silvianaco Conti
		
Click to expand...

Think im going Holywell if the rain comes. Silvianaco Conti if its dry.

Hope you had plenty on Vautour mate, i was in a bookies on the wirral watching it with a customer & one of our suppliers. Everybody was bawdeep on it 

Not every day you dance with strangers in a bookies :rofl:

EDIT: Saying that my favourite tipster that i follow on twitter has just tipped up Coneygree. :mmm:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Think im going Holywell if the rain comes. Silvianaco Conti if its dry.

Hope you had plenty on Vautour mate, i was in a bookies on the wirral watching it with a customer & one of our suppliers. Everybody was bawdeep on it 

Not every day you dance with strangers in a bookies :rofl:

EDIT: Saying that my favourite tipster that i follow on twitter has just tipped up Coneygree. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Mot sure if you can trust the Met Office, but, forecast is heavy rain till lunchtime then light rain in the afternoon!
Defo make it a more open race


----------



## Odvan (Mar 12, 2015)

Sod the horses.

PP popped a free bet into my account. The result....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Sod the horses.

PP popped a free bet into my account. The result....

View attachment 14358

Click to expand...

Brilliant, great call&#128515;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Sod the horses.

PP popped a free bet into my account. The result....

View attachment 14358

Click to expand...

Nice bet sir.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Mar 13, 2015)

Poor quality Gold Cup...Coneygree each way.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Mar 13, 2015)

Get on Vatour....for NEXT years Gold Cup.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 13, 2015)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Poor quality Gold Cup...Coneygree each way.
		
Click to expand...

A few people I talk too are raving about this today due to the rain, I am still on Conti...


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2015)

Rooter said:



			A few people I talk too are raving about this today due to the rain, I am still on Conti...
		
Click to expand...

5mm so far onto ground that was running on the fast side of good yesterday. Unless we get some more I think theres a fair bit of overstatement about the effect the rain will have on the ground, that said you'll soon see in the first so can bet accordingly afterwards


----------



## Rooter (Mar 13, 2015)

fundy said:



			5mm so far onto ground that was running on the fast side of good yesterday. Unless we get some more I think theres a fair bit of overstatement about the effect the rain will have on the ground, that said you'll soon see in the first so can bet accordingly afterwards
		
Click to expand...

nothing quite like some pre race scaremongering!!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow. not sure i can cope with more races like that! Great ride from Barry G and what a finish!!


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 13, 2015)

Won the first, no where in the second....seems to have been the theme for my week!

Many Clouds in the GC for me


----------



## Rooter (Mar 13, 2015)

had 3rd in the last, only a little one as wasnt confident in that race!

All about Black Hercules in the next!!


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 13, 2015)

I knew my mother's birthplace of Wicklow was calling me this morning!! 33/1, Â£2.50 e/w for Â£98 - BOOM! Guaranteed Â£200 up for the week with all remaining bets placed - best Cheltenham ever for me


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 13, 2015)

Martello Tower e/w


----------



## c1973 (Mar 13, 2015)

Got a tip for Carlingford Lough from 2 very different sources today............naturally I backed something else, Coneygree. I've a feeling Red with Red n White stripey sleeves will be the lucky colours. 

The boss has went for Carlingford though....Green,yella n white just doesn't work for me I'm afraid. :;


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice surprise that Martello Towers SP was 14's having backed at 8's. Can't believe the drift given he's an out and out stayer and the ground is on the soft side. 

Come on Many Clouds!!


----------



## c1973 (Mar 13, 2015)

Woohoo! 

A winner.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			If the rain comes then I'll be smashing into coneygree, if it stays dry then it's Silvianaco Conti
		
Click to expand...


Booooooooooooommmmm!!!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Booooooooooooommmmm!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh a booom from me too, wasnt confident with the bet i put on conti last night, so stuck some e/w on coneygree! Also had Martello tower.

Today so far has been

1st 
3rd
1st
1st


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2015)

Well done winners.

Had 3 decent bets over the week, all at double figure (or close to) prices and had 3 seconds  case of close but no cigar. Couple of smaller bets have got me out pretty much break even for the week


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 13, 2015)

That's me done, other than a couple of nominal bets on the last 2 with some change. Nice way to finish with On The Fringe there at 7/1 

Strange festival for me - turned my Â£100 budget into Â£310, but Annie Power fall on day 1 cost me an additional Â£430 which I can't let go!!


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 13, 2015)

The fav in the next and a couple in the last to finish things off.

Had a good day today which means that whatever happens I'll finish off up a few Â£Â£Â£.

As with you Diablo, had AP not face planted on Day 1 things would have been even better!!


----------



## peterlav (Mar 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			If the rain comes then I'll be smashing into coneygree, if it stays dry then it's Silvianaco Conti
		
Click to expand...

Thanks big fella, definitely owe you a Pint for this tip. Listening to Talksport today, not one person fancied it, Â£40 @8/1

My only bet of the day, nice way to round off my best Cheltenham


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2015)

Good week, turned a tenner into Â£160.00 so happy days!
Good shout by Stuart on Coneygree, if only I'd listened.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 13, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Thanks big fella, definitely owe you a Pint for this tip. Listening to Talksport today, not one person fancied it, Â£40 @8/1

My only bet of the day, nice way to round off my best Cheltenham 

Click to expand...

Large Hendricks on the rocks I thank you :cheers:

I only had 20 ew on next sensation aswell :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 13, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Good week, turned a tenner into Â£160.00 so happy days!
Good shout by Stuart on Coneygree, if only I'd listened.
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem with talking sh ite too much


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			That's the problem with talking sh ite too much

Click to expand...

Not very good at this betting lark, so did Coneygree and


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			That's the problem with talking sh ite too much

Click to expand...

Not very good at this betting lark, so wanted to do Coneygree and Princely Conn, seperate and together, so put on a each way double thinking that was correct.......no! 
No single bet!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 13, 2015)

My best ever betting day today. Everything I touched turned to gold. Absolutley buzzing


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2015)

Birchy said:



			My best ever betting day today. Everything I touched turned to gold. Absolutley buzzing 

Click to expand...

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Break90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Fair play to you Birchy, days like that are few and far between but a dream when they come along. 

I had the winner in the first today, and picked out Conygree in the Gold Cup. 

Cashed out my Paddy Power account to the tune of nearly 200 notes, having put a tenner in on tuesday and got some free bets, so a decent week overall. 

Still cursing the fact that Annie Powers legs stopped working on Tuesday, could have been a really really good week if she'd stayed on her feet.......


----------



## Birchy (Mar 13, 2015)

Special mention to Twitter tipster @bigjoehorsetips

If you check out their Twitter you will realise how much gold has been taken from the bookies


----------



## Odvan (Mar 13, 2015)

Good work Birchy.

Mansfield Travelodge. Get on it


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 13, 2015)

Next Sensation  16/1 in the last owned by old school chum , boom boom


----------



## Birchy (Mar 13, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Good work Birchy.

Mansfield Travelodge. Get on it 

Click to expand...

Thinking about it


----------



## Odvan (Mar 13, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Thinking about it 

Click to expand...

Basically, that's a yeah


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 13, 2015)

What a week that was!! 

Had a great day today on the ale watching the gee gees, William hill and paddypower took a pasting over 4 days only downer was Annie Power not finishing the job!!

All in all a great week and I wish it was Cheltenham every dayyyy!!!!


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2015)

How much have you all won then. The forum I'm a mod on has had a winner. A Â£60 stake has won just over Â£34,500


----------

